# Help needed from Senior, EXPERIENCED, PCP MedTechs



## medaid (5 May 2007)

- START OF DISCLAIMER - I am asking that only experienced, senior, PCP or Senior MedTechs, who have worked on both civi street and the Forces or are familiar with PCP standards and its employment in the Reg F/PRes. If you are none of the above, please do not reply to this post. I am looking for relevent information to what I need. - END OF DISCLAIMER -

I will be doing a recruiting seminar at the Justice Institute for PCP MedTechs on Tuesday 08 May 07. I will be speaking to them about the benefits, and opportunities with the CF H Svc Reserves (Primarily), and the Reg F (If they ask). Basically, what I want to do is pick the brains of my seniors in this field, and ask you to kindly share your knowledge with me.

1) What are the main differences between the Reg F PCP protocols and those on the street? I know this one is a bit broad, but I am asking for generic PCP protocols, minus provincial specific add ons.

2) What further advancements within the CF HSvc world can we offer them? 

3) How long is the initial engagement now for a MedTech ( I know this one, but I just want to make sure it's right)

4) What extra skills do we teach in the CF that are more advanced then PCP standards? i.e. Pre/Post Operation care

5) What are some of the beneficial training in the PRes that we can offer PCPs?

I know there are allot more out there that I am not familiar with, or are aware of. Unfortunately my resident PCP encyclopedia had decided to go to Edmunchuck to do some bigger and better things  . Even if he was here, I would still have asked for all your learned knowledge and wisdom. 

I've worked really hard to set this up with the PCP coordinator at the Justice Institute, and I wanted to give the best and most accurate presentation I can for the PCP students, and those who have just graduated, and are awaiting licensing. All of your help in this matter is greatly appreciated, and I thank all of you who took your time to read through this and respond.


----------



## Armymedic (6 May 2007)

Although I am the senior med tech on the site, I am not PCP qualified, nor is my "street" experience recent. Nor do I think I will ever be PCP qualified before my PA course, as I have advanced well beyond that level.

I will answer in segments, as I think of things:

1/4. There are a few differences for Reg F. First, we are regulated by CF standards. So, we do not have Nitrox, we do things a bit differently based on the kit we have avail at the time, and where we work. Certian areas/bases/clinics will not allow PCP qualified QL 3 to do certain skills. For us, PCP guidelines are just that, as the protocols may not be ideal, as they were designed for in city, on amb care. Add on to that learning done on ITLS/PHTLS courses. We also break out into military medicine and tactical care protocols as the environment we work in changes.

As PCP is taught on QL3, they are considered a starting standard, one of three areas where QL 3 med techs work: prehospital, hospital, and UMS/clinical. Also as they are only the starting standard, as experience and QL level increase, you will be expect to know and understand more protocols and the details to why you do them, including the drugs. 

As for the other skills Med Tech learns, I can sum it up this way. A Med Tech learns all the skills to assist in patient care from the time the cas is injured, starting at the point of injury until he is recovered and released from convalescence care. PCP is only one minuscule part of what Med Techs learn and need to know. It is the basics of prehospital/field care.


----------



## medaid (6 May 2007)

hahaha sorry STMMT, you know it included you too  ;D I have amended the disclaimer. Basically, the point was so that only those who have experience to post  . Thanks for your input!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Although I am the senior med tech on the site



Really?  Is that in time in or time on the site?


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really?  Is that in time in or time on the site?



Or possibly senior in rank?  

Or two? Or all three?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2007)

Well, if he hasn't got his PA course yet, I don't think so......


----------



## medaid (12 May 2007)

hahaha  well, to let everyone know, the info session was a smashing success. I've gotten many people interested, and they will come and see me next week. Now, I know some of you would say that, 'oh they're just interested for now blah blah wait till they see...' I agree. This may be the case, however, I see my job as being both an educator and a recruiter. Educate the public about the military, and the recruiting part is self explanatory .

Thanks to StMMT for the pointers! Your help was greatly appreciated. PMedMoe, how come you didnt jump in at my invitation for help?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> PMedMoe, how come you didnt jump in at my invitation for help?



Ummm, because I'm not a Medic and even when I was, I was not PCP qualified......thankfully!!  :  Need any PMed info??


----------



## Armymedic (12 May 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, if he hasn't got his PA course yet, I don't think so......



Now Moe, you know if I had my PA course I would no longer be a Med Tech, but a Physician Assistant.

And in all fairness, there is one currently serving member who technically would be senior. But he is on the PA course. 
But just quietly between he and I, we both know neither of us are any good.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> And in all fairness, there is one currently serving member who technically would be senior. But he is on the PA course.
> But just quietly between he and I, we both know neither of us are any good.



And you just know that _he_ is going to comment on this observation!!  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (12 May 2007)

The PMed DLOC briefer _did_ say that it was hot in Afghanistan because it's closer to the sun.   :rofl:

(We let it slide because she was cute   )


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Now Moe, you know if I had my PA course I would no longer be a Med Tech, but a Physician Assistant.
> 
> And in all fairness, there is one currently serving member who technically would be senior. But he is on the PA course.
> But just quietly between he and I, we both know neither of us are any good.



 :rofl:



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> The PMed DLOC briefer _did_ say that it was hot in Afghanistan because it's closer to the sun.   :rofl:
> 
> (We let it slide because she was cute   )



That's funny, I never gave you any briefing recently.  
PLEASE tell me she didn't actually say that!!     And was it actually a PMed Tech?  Please PM with a name.


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> But just quietly between he and I, we both know neither of us are any good.



Being the modest fellow that I am though, I like to believe that I'm a legend in my own mind (maybe more).   

MM


----------

